# Dornbracht Faucets



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Anybody ever had the pleasure of installing their kitchen sink faucets? Is it me, or are the German picto-grams imposible to decipher? Bad instructions, bad functional design, crazy expensive. People in Portland can't get enough of these polished turds. I'm going back to check on the sprayer for a third time. And to top it off the manufacturers rep threw me under the bus with my customer. I'm scheduled to install one for another customer, but I might be too busy. Are some fixtures just not worth it? Why is it people will spend $1200 on a faucet but fight me tooth and nail over $250 to install? I think I'm on the wrong side of this equation.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*just dont warranty the artsy fartsy faucets*



pdxplumber said:


> Are some fixtures just not worth it? Why is it people will spend $1200 on a faucet but fight me tooth and nail over $250 to install? I think I'm on the wrong side of this equation.


 
i refuse to work for granite compnaies anymore too....

the customer forks out 40k for granite kitchen counter tops, 

then they whine , pisse , and moan cause you are 
gonna charge them around 395 to install the drain lines and install theri crappy faucet... if it goes ok...

the best thing to do is simply tell them that their is n warranty on the faucet.... time and material to go back on the artsy fartsy faucets...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the Dornbracht's.

Slather everything up with a thick silicone based plumbers grease and you're good to go.

The only flaw I see with the side spray is the black plastic sleeve in the receiver is too thin and cracks easily.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I love Foo Foo Designer Faucets.... :laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Having a clientele that can afford such expensive faucets is a good thing. If they can afford a $1200 faucet, they can afford a high priced plumber. The real brass ring is selling they that faucet. A lot easier to make $300 selling it than to make $150 installing it. 
Dornbracht products, like many European brands, have a learning curve. One good thing is that they have pretty good telephone tech support in Georgia. As for the rep throwing you under the bus, I'd give him a call and see if you can form a relationship. I guarantee he's receptive to such a tactic. Reps know that plumbers bad mouthing their products is bad for business. Also, reps can helpful in a pinch. They have access to resources we could only dream of having.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> Having a clientele that can afford such expensive faucets is a good thing. If they can afford a $1200 faucet, they can afford a high priced plumber. The real brass ring is selling they that faucet. A lot easier to make $300 selling it than to make $150 installing it.
> Dornbracht products, like many European brands, have a learning curve. One good thing is that they have pretty good telephone tech support in Georgia. As for the rep throwing you under the bus, I'd give him a call and see if you can form a relationship. I guarantee he's receptive to such a tactic. Reps know that plumbers bad mouthing their products is bad for business. Also, reps can helpful in a pinch. They have access to resources we could only dream of having.


I think they're great.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I've installed many in high end homes. Very nice in my opinion. Repair parts down the road can take a minute to get.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I love Foo Foo Designer Faucets.... :laughing:


 
I love them more when it's time to repair them:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I love them more when it's time to repair them:laughing::laughing:


Yep... Get that box of cubic dollars out... :thumbup:


----------

